# Condensation Problem from Trap Door To Attic..



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

:sad: Had an early start to the customary January Deep Freeze coming a month early.. Hence a Condensation Leak coming from the Attic Access in the Ceiling of our Master Bedroom... There has never been an Exhaust Fan installed till last Summer , which greatly improved removing Condensation in the Bathroom.. With this Condensation Leak happening , we Investigated .. The Exhaust Fan and piping to the outside with proper insulation wrapped around the pipping is still intact.. The interior of the Attic Walls and the Underside of the Roof is good and dry with No Condensation or Wet Marks showing... 

The Only Place the Condensation collects is around the 12" high walls that hold back the Insulation Batting from the Trap Door.. One has to Access the Attic by Pushing up on the Trap Door(Not Hinged).. It can be very difficult at times as the condensation build up swells the 12" Side Boards... Any Ideas on How we can Remedy the Situation, Please & Thank You...:smile:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You need to seal and better insulate the opening. You have warm moist air from the house leaking into the attic and as soon as it contacts something cold the water condenses on that surface, So anything with water needs more insulation.
Weather stripping around the opening and some type of latch system that will pull it down tight


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Is that trap door insulated? 
If possible, insulate the outside of the containing walls around the opening and place some insulation. (Styrofoam) above the containing walls.Make the containing walls taller than the trap door.


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

jlhaslip said:


> Is that trap door insulated?
> If possible, insulate the outside of the containing walls around the opening and place some insulation. (Styrofoam) above the containing walls.Make the containing walls taller than the trap door.



:smile::glasses: Thanks for the Comeback. (And Nealtw too). Absolutely there has tobe a Better way to Seal the Trap Door from the Outside Air... There is a thick layer of Styrofoam that sits on top of the Trap Door when it's Pulled down into Place.. The whole affair has tobe Redesigned as the side walls holding back the Batten Insulation Swell when Wet making for a Tough time of it Shoving the Door Up & Out of the Way to Access the Attic ( You Can't Stand Up )...


----------

